# Egg donation Europe - trusted clinics that aren't too expensive!



## sarwal (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi I'm looking at using egg donation as have been unable to get pregnant naturally, I am 45, my husband is a lot younger. I am British but live in France. It is not possible to do this in France and the UK is too expensive, especially when you earn euros. I have been looking at a few clinics in Prague but was wondering how people choose a clinic? How do you know which ones are reputable? I found one that seemed perfect but then realised that despite still having a fully functioning website, it no longer exists. We are not big earners and will be taking out a loan for the treatment so it's essential to find the right one. Any suggestions from anyone with good experiences much appreciated.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi *sarwal*, I have done some very thorough research on fertility clinics abroad, and the best source (in my opinion) of info is - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=261.0, yes the international threads on fertilityfriends where you can find the current users recent comments. I would say Polish Invicta is a reliable one, that offers safe and affordable treatment. If you want to know more about Czech clinics, ask ladies on http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=347.0 Good luck with yr search and treatment xx


----------



## sarwal (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi miamiamo, I'll check those out, thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Cheesy (Jul 4, 2012)

I can personally vouch for Gennet in Prague and the current cycle thread is very busy and active. They have great success rates. I've happily moved to DE with them but also had OE success. DE in czech is anonymous, is that an issue for you?


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi sarwal,

I had excellent DE treatment at FIV Marbella & can highly recommend them. 

Whilst not the absolute cheapest it had a transparent pricing structure - what you see is what you pay, no hidden add-ons, and after travel costs factored in was on a par price-wise with the cheapest clinics for DE in the UK, yet offered better prospects in terms of no wait, anonymity, young donors, no egg-sharing & able to transfer up to 3 embryos. At 31 I had also been told I would never get DE in the UK as they wouldn't "waste" donor eggs on somebody able to produce their own!

When researching clinics I started by narrowing down to which country I wanted to go to based on ease of travel & communication, safe standard of care, anonymity, how many embryos allowed to transfer & donor pool characteristics. Spain suited me on all of these counts. 

I then made a spreadsheet listing all the things that were important to me eg price, sperm freezing, ICSI, vitrification, blast transfer, communication eg did someone speak English, did they respond promptly to phone calls emails etc & put the details of around 8-10 clinics into it. 

We then made arrangements to visit the top 2 clinics, but we went to FIV first & were very impressed. The other clinic we planned to visit looked dingy from the outside and they could not give us an appointment at a specific time for someone to show us round & answer our questions, so we didn't bother going in. 

Good luck! 

PS it took only 3 months from sitting down to make my spreadsheet (whilst still recovering from OHSS) to being in sunny Spain for my transfer.

B xxx


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Sarwal,

Here are some things to consider when choosing a clinic abroad. Firstly, you may not have thought about this yet, but if you are considering telling your child now or in the future, it is important to realise that the amount of information the different clinics give on their donors varies enormously. Some clinics only give blood group and age, some give loads more including baby photos etc. Some clinics let you choose your donor from a list and others choose the donor for you based on phenotype.

The other issues are of course the ones bombsh3ll has described. You obviously want a clinic that stands the best chance of a live birth for you, which is in budget and easy to communicate with. Don't forget to factor in travel, accommodation and the cost of meds plus scans etc in the UK.

In terms of reputation, few of the European countries are as well regulated as the UK. Because of donor anonymity, we don't know a lot about how strictly they adhere to the numbers of children per donor, where they recruit their donors etc. This may be an issue for you.

Finally, one of the main differences between the UK and abroad is that you get free implications counselling in the UK. Moving to DE does raise some issues for some people/couples, and you may want to book a private session before cycling. You can find a list of fertility counsellors on the BICA website.

http://bica.net/directory

DCNetwork is another website you may want to look at. They have lots of members who have been abroad to create their families and they have a helpline should you wish to chat with someone.

Finally, I went to IVI Valencia for my twins who are 9 now! It is a very good clinic and has a great reputation and I was very happy with my treatment there (of course - look what I got!!). However, my children and I would like more information on their donors and I only have blood group and age. Something to consider?

Best of luck,

Daisy xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## madasafish (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi there,
I can highly recommend Quiron, Barcelona. I have had 4 rounds of DE IVF with them and on the 5th attempt successful. 
I am now back with them with the hope of a sibling...
There are so many options open to you, you can have a "fresh" donation, or a frozen - and you are able to "share" the donor too, which will help keep costs down...
If you want further info, please do contact me. I feel ridiculously informed about it, I feel I should share it - I wish I knew half of it before I started. Happy to let you know prices etc  where to stay etc.
Don't be afraid, they know what they are doing - I find them much more professional than those at home - but that may be just my experience in Oxford.
Best of luck and don't give up xx


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Madasafish,

I hope you don't mind me asking, but how much information did you get on your donor?  I only had age and blood group for my donors and wondered if Quiron gave more?  I know people looking at Spain and I would recommend Quiron is they gave a bit more info.?
Thanks!  
Daisy xxxx


----------



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

serum i greece is excellent ............read their thread on this site


also Team Miracle in Cyprus........they are under the International section Under Cyprus/Turkey.


They also offer PGD.


Good luck.
Morganna


----------



## TimeBomb (Sep 29, 2015)

I can strongly recommend Reprofit in the Czech Republic.

They have high standards, an excellent success rate and their prices are extremely reasonable. I did a lot of research before I chose them and I'm extremely satisfied with my treatment.


----------



## sparkys6887 (Jun 10, 2015)

My wife and I moved from IVI Valencia yo Iankentro in Greece. A friend of ours had a successful DE transfer four years ago and Ruth Pellow from IVF Treatment abroad helped her and us.

The price was about half IVI and fingers crossed but it looks like we have been successful first time. We also have two frosties which will be kept for five years as part of the cost.

Where ever you choose I wish you very best wishes.

Mark


----------



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

Good morning,

I am planning my first IVF (DE/DS). Initially was thinking of doing it in UK but now looking at options abroad. I understand prices abroad are more reasonable even with added travel & accommodation costs. Can someone please advise how many are required to stay in the clinic's country to do IVF?


----------



## Mels11 (Nov 3, 2014)

Another vote for Reprofit, Czech Republic. Also has an active forum on here. Its perhaps not quite as easy to get to as the clinics in Prague but it has its own airport and there are direct flights from the UK & local buses & trains are excellent. Treatment costs are on their website & they include ICSI & taking embryos to blastocyst stage where possible. I wasn't really offered a choice of donor, though, although I did have the option to reject the first one we were offered. We were given height, weight, blood group, eye colour, age & level of education. Czech Republic insists on donor anonymity. Obviously I'm a bit biased as we were successful but we loved the clinic & we loved Brno.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Lily0750 said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I am planning my first IVF (DE/DS). Initially was thinking of doing it in UK but now looking at options abroad. I understand prices abroad are more reasonable even with added travel & accommodation costs. Can someone please advise how many are required to stay in the clinic's country to do IVF?


Hi Lily, standard protocol at Invicta (Poland) means 3 visits- 1st about 1-2 days, 2nd- about 7 days, 3d- 1-2 days. If you need more info, mail Magda at Invicta, she is very helpful, will explain or send detailed info. xx


----------



## bunnie73 (Apr 19, 2014)

miamiamo said:


> Lily0750 said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning,
> ...


Hi Miamiamo, can I ask if you used Invicta in Poland? We've have been attending their clinic in Gdansk and have been told that we have 2 embryos which can be frozen with a possible 3rd and have now been asked to plan when we want to go back for egg transfer. We live in Northern Ireland and are a little confused as to how this all works. I've been told to start taking Estrofem on 2nd day of my cycle then after 9-12 days I should have an appointment in the clinic. If we can't make it to the clinic they said I need to get blood tests and a scan here and then send the results to them. On checking the results then they'll schedule the egg transfer but does that mean I literally have like days to try and get flights, hotel sorted etc.

Sorry for the long winded message but I really am panicking xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

bunnie73- sent you pm. Keep my fingers and toes crossed. If anything else, let me know


----------

